# Toasting Pasta?



## lyndalou (Jan 1, 2015)

Over Christmas we had dinner in a restaurant in NY State. I had a dish with clams, lemon, olive oil and garlic served over toasted pasta. Have any of you ever done this? I'd like to try it for dinner tonight.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 1, 2015)

I learned to toast pasta from my mom.

She spread some egg noodles on a cookie sheet and put them in the oven until they were golden brown them boiled them and tossed them with melted butter.  Mmmmm!

I also brown angel hair in butter when I make pilaf.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, interesting. How does pasta co out then? 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 1, 2015)

I cooks the same and tastes so much better.  You get the nutty flavor similar to brown butter.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 1, 2015)

I toast the Mexican pasta (fideo) that I use in soups.  Just brown it in a bit of butter.  It really adds to the flavor.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't eat pasta very often (3-4x a year), but if I use store-bought pasta, I toast it first.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 1, 2015)

I think the pasta in the Riceroni mixes is also toasted.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm going to try the oven method, I think. What temp. and is it cooked at all first?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 1, 2015)

Put it in the oven raw. I would preheat to 350F and start checking after about five minutes. It just needs a light toasting, not a deep brown.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 1, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Put it in the oven raw. I would preheat to 350F and start checking after about five minutes. It just needs a light toasting, not a deep brown.



It helps to stir the pasta around in the pan part way through the cooking as it doesn't toast evenly.

The depth of color is up to you.  It's good anywhere from light golden to a tan color.  You don't really want it as dark as milk chocolate.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm going to have to try this. More detailed instructions would be appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 1, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> ...More detailed instructions would be appreciated...



It's all there in the posts, Charlie.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 1, 2015)

I remember watching Lidia Bastianich and she made a fresh pasta, rolled it out on a hand cranked pasta machine ( the piece was like about 6" x 12" ( inches).  She then proceded to toast it.  After she toasted it, she then broke it into large irregular pieces, boiled it , and served it up.

Unfortunately I cant find it in the cook book I have of hers, and cant locate it online either.

Maybe I was hallucinating or maybe it wasn't Lidia.  I just remembered seeing it, cause at the time it seemed unusual to me.

That being said, many times I used Orzo, I fry it up in a little olive oil til it gets brownish, then add the water.  Definitely gives it that ' nutty' flavor Andy mentioned.  ( I do the same with Isreali cous cous, and  broken up spagetti/rice.

LArry


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 2, 2015)

Larry, I don't know if this is the same recipe, but it includes toasted pasta sheets. The braised duck legs are Lidia's but the pasta is identified as Gourmet's. 

http://www.aminglingoftastes.com/2007/01/toasted-pasta-with-duck-leg-guazzetto.html?m=1


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Velly interesting! 

I've never heard of this and can't wait to try it. 

Toasted Pasta..what a concept!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 2, 2015)

I have never heard of this either.
I thought this thread was going to be about crispy fried ravioli?


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 2, 2015)

I did toast the pasta the othe night. It was great! Try it.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 2, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Larry, I don't know if this is the same recipe, but it includes toasted pasta sheets. The braised duck legs are Lidia's but the pasta is identified as Gourmet's.
> 
> A Mingling of Tastes: Toasted Pasta with Duck Leg Guazzetto



That definitely looks like what I remembered.


----------

